# Scope Mounts for Ruger Super Blackhawk



## HuntFan (Nov 13, 2012)

Who makes the best scope mounts for the Super Blackhawk?  All I have located is Weaver that clamps around the barrel - is that the best there is available?


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Nov 13, 2012)

Weigands!   I bought the no-drill model for my Redhawk. They also have excellent customer service.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Nov 13, 2012)

I dunno about best but I got this for my GP100.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/11...lackhawk-redhawk-super-blackhawk-gp100-silver


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 13, 2012)

I second Weigand. He makes some top quality mounts.


----------



## Inthegarge (Nov 13, 2012)

I has a Burris mount that was awesome. Didn't require drilling...


----------



## hillbilly12 (Nov 14, 2012)

I have a brand new set of SS ruger rings for a redhawk. If they will work on your BH give me a shout and we can work something out. Im headed out tomorrow for NC to do some hunting so Ill check for message before I leave after that it wont be until monday before Ill be back. Have no internet were Im headed


----------



## maximusmagee (Nov 16, 2012)

SCDieselDawg said:


> Weigands!   I bought the no-drill model for my Redhawk. They also have excellent customer service.



Can you post some pics of it?  I also have a Redhawk.. just curious how the setup looks.


Thanks


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Nov 16, 2012)

maximusmagee said:


> Can you post some pics of it?  I also have a Redhawk.. just curious how the setup looks.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I will tomorrow when I get home. If it helps any it replaces the sights and runs the length of the barrel.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Nov 18, 2012)

Here's a couple of the assembly process. Once the sights are removed a spacer goes in the slot for the from sight. From there it's just bolt on.


----------



## pawpaw1967 (Nov 23, 2012)

I used the weaver no drill with the lug ring and it worked out well


----------

